
Show HN: API for Sending Handwritten Letters - wallawe
TLDR: We built out an API for sending handwritten letters at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.handwrite.io&#x2F;handwritten-notes-api<p>Quick backstory: I was helping a small moving company build out some marketing automation as a side gig.<p>We were ingesting housing data and as soon as a house went up for sale, we&#x27;d use lob.com to send a direct mail postcard letting the home owner know we&#x27;d love their business.<p>But the postcards didn&#x27;t convert well, and were super cliche so I went searching for something that might feel a little more personal.<p>That&#x27;s when I met my cofounder, Dan, here on Hacker News! (Here&#x27;s the comment actually: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19780024)<p>We joined forces and worked the past few months to build out a new web application, several new handwriting robots, and of course an API!<p>We&#x27;d love any feedback you have, or if you want to integrate it into your business, hit me up at will@handwrite.io and I&#x27;ll get you on our special HN pricing (no monthly recurring, only pay per use).<p>Thanks HN
======
dmlittle
Nice!

The one thing that I didn't expect was to pay more per card in the bundled
plan than the per-piece cost in that plan. The math still checks out so you're
not leaving money in the table by having someone stay on a lower plan.

------
mtmail
Clickable URL [https://www.handwrite.io/handwritten-notes-
api](https://www.handwrite.io/handwritten-notes-api)

> several new handwriting robots

Is that physical metal robots, do you have a photo (unless it's company secret
of course).

~~~
wallawe
Sure, here's a clip:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrYWkVmBgf0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrYWkVmBgf0)

